# Fuente 12V Cortocircuitable y regulada.



## tecnicdeso (Sep 5, 2007)

Fuente 12V Cortocircuitable y regulada.

Hola, he encontrado este circuito, parece interesante, ya que en mi proyecto preciso unos 20A completamente protegidos, ante cortocircuitos y sobrecargas.
Por supuesto funcionará con 5 transistores finales 2n3055 en paralelo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2007)

Despues de tanta fuente de alimentacion con integrados es agradable volver a ver unos buenos transistores.
Es un sistema de proteccion muy efectivo y seguro.

Por curiosidad, si compras o mandas a fabricar el transformador avisame cuantos U$ te cuesta.

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 6, 2007)

Tengo una fuente de alimentación con un transformador de 20V y 25A, en la cual el circuito de control y protección se averió, y simplemente queria sustituirlo por otro mas fiable que el original.
Los condensadores, rectificadores, finales y carcasa conservaré los originales. Saludos.


----------



## jona (Sep 6, 2007)

hola
tecnicdeso, si podes subir el funcionamiento de la misma o de donde los descargaste para ver esa información te estare agradecido.
si necesitas 20 ampere, tenes  que pensar en cambiar el valor de el capacitor primario,algunas resistencias de mas potencias,buen disipador, y un extremo cuidado para no quemar los transistores en caso de cortocircuito,por que me parece a mi que noi esta protegida, en tal caso(aunque quizas en el informe tecnico demuestre lo contrario)
tambien revisa que te vendan buenos transistores 2n3055,que andan dando vuelta muy truchos, yo tambien tengo que armarme una dentro de poco,pero de 50 ampere, a los que probablemente les agregue tip 35, con coolers y todo,por que la disipacion va a ser demasiada,el circuito que usare yo,es el lm 317 como regulador y 5 transistores de paso, por la corriente que tenes vos(20 ampere) calculo que es para una fuente de comunicaciones o algo asi,aqui usare la mia para un par de radios banda ciudadana y vhf futuramente,que consumen mas de 15 ampere.
saludos y suerte con eso.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Sep 7, 2010)

funciono la fuente???


----------

